# Consulta para hacer amplificador de 200w monofonico



## vagogabo (Jul 31, 2009)

hola!
buscando en internet encontré un esquema para hacer un amplificador de 200w estereo y sin controles de volumen, para que el volumen sea controlado desde un preamplificador de guitarra, bueno el asunto es que estaba viendo la forma de modificar este esquema y hacer que el amplificador sea solo monofonico.
Ahora mi duda es la siguiente, el esquema del amplificador original utilizaba un transformador 33v X 33v / 10 amperios
al eliminar uno de los canales del circuito debería utilizar un transformador de menos amperios, algo asi como 33v X 33v / 5 amperios.
intentaría hacer por mi cuenta el calculo de este sistema, pero desconozco el trabajo con diodos y transistores.
saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jul 31, 2009)

yo te recomendaria que utilizes el buscador del foro, encontraras gran cantidad de información util.

porque capaz que te apliquen la tabla!

el transformador es de 33v + 33v, es decir, que posee dos salidas de 33voltios respecto de un 0volt.

la corriente no importa, ya que el circuito va a consumir la que necesite, si tienes el transformador de 10 amper dejalo, no habra problema.

hay algo que no entiendo, no tienes ni idea de transistores y te vas a embarcar en un amplificador de 200w?


----------



## vagogabo (Jul 31, 2009)

muchas gracias, era tan solo una duda.

Es que de donde estoy sacando el circuito, sale todo muy bien explicado hasta con peritas  , y si dices que quizas este muy apresurado, soy estudiante de ingenieria electrica y llevo 3 años, he visto matemáticas y fisica hasta aburrirme y soooooooooooooolo teoría de redes (redes I circuitos RLC) por lo que quiero ver cosas más practicas, despues de todo ingresé a esa carrera por la atensión que me llamaba la electronica.
además que hace mucho quería hacerme un amplificador de guitarra, y no le vi mayores complicaciones al asunto.
saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jul 31, 2009)

entonces, ve al post de amplificador para guitarra!

atte. alexus.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2009)

Podés usar un transformador de la mitad de corriente para el amplificador mono.

Si ponés el link al circuito va a ser más simple darte una mano.

Saludos


----------



## my chifildrama (Ene 11, 2010)

hey! amigo vagogabo
ya se que es lo que estas haciendo, te aconsejo que no lo hagas mono si no sabes mucho déjalo esterero, y le pones un sumador de señales así cuando estén tocando o practicando el sonido sera envolvente  una torre de cornetas de 200w a cada lado con un sonido estéreo de los instrumentos que están tocado, sonara genial, lo digo por experiencia, con uno de 60w * 60W, imagina con ese de 200W, yo lo estoy armando pero tengo un problema similar no encuentro el transformador 33v * 33v 5A tendré que mandarlo hacer pero cuenta una lana como $80 USD pensé también en hacerlo yo mismo....

esos transistores que lleva este amp. también son algo caros pero ami lo único que me falta es el transformador....

a ver amigos electrónicos jeje una duda con respecto a este mismo tema o eso creo,
podria hacer una fuente de 60 VCA a una dual de 33V VCA con algún circuito? tengo un transformador de 63V y como 580ma podria hacer que este me de mas amperajepara hacer una fuente de poder de 33VCA * 33VCA a 5V x secundario?

creo que he preguntado mas de lo que contribuí jajaja




alguien nos podria a yudar con el trasto de transformador este jejje


----------

